# North Texas



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates appreciated - Thanks


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

First of all, I do not have callbacks. The Open first series was a very difficult but fair in-line triple with two retired and an out of order flyer. The dogs eliminated themselves. The birds were very well placed, making good use of the terrain. 17 of 33 were called back, including some handles. After 2 blind series, there are eight dogs left for the water marks in the morning. Good luck to all the survivors!


----------



## Axle (Feb 25, 2013)

Are there any new updates with the 8 dogs left? Numbers....


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's the dogs that I know are back to the Open 4th: Tubb (Russell's), Gracie, Slider, Rigby, Deacon, Boots, Abby. 
Sorry, didn't get the 8th name


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Pearl was 8th dog.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM first series almost complete. Triple long r to l at 350 across a road up a hill. Left short l to r at 100. Across pond. Middle flyer r to left at 175 throw across road towards a draw. Most dogs doing it after a rough start.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Results:
Tubb Russell/ John 1st
Slider Hayes/ Lauren 2nd
Boots Knoblauch / Danny 3rd
Deacon Roberts/ James 4th
Gracie McClure/ Danny RJ
Abby Hurst/ Dan Jam
Clay Molthan/ Danny Jam
Rigby McClure/ Sylvia Jam

Congratulations to all !


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for updates, sounds like it was tough, can't wait to hear how the Am finishes


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

8 dogs to Am 4th:
Rainey/Boley, Abby/Hurst, Tubb/Russell, Mister/Watson, Pearl/Caire, Rigby/McClure, Deacon/Roberts, Gracie/McClure


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates on the AM?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gracie 1 now has over 100 all age points
Mister 2 completes AFC
Rigby 3
Abby 4


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice weekend Sylvia!


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Granddaddy said:


> Nice weekend Sylvia!


Thank you to the North Texas club for a great trial. If you have not made it to this trial you should try it out. Congrats to those in the field that were able to place and to those that tried. Special congrats to Sylvia with a couple of dogs doing just that and to Tom with a new FC-AFC.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to all


----------



## Chad Beard (May 17, 2011)

CONGRATS TO TUBB AND MARTHA on their 1st place WIN !


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to all who placed at the N. Texas Trial. The tests were hard but fair. Congrats to John and Martha and Tubby for the Open win. He was perfect through the whole trial. Congrats also to Sylvia and Gracie. Despite having the dubious distinction of running first in both the Open and Am (with pheasants no less!) Gracie jammed the Open with Danny and won the Am with Sylvia. The N. Texas Club put on another great trial on the fabulous Judd Little Ranch. Thanks, Judd, for all you do for us OKie/Texas field trialers!


----------

